# IronX/Ironcut



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Got to be the product of the year for me, absolutley superb product :thumb:

Recently renovated some 10 year old alloy wheels and IronX removed 99% of the depsoits that even wet and dry wouldn't remove.

Also had a large 4x4 that had been running with the rear brake pads down to bear metal and the whole of the rear was covered in metallic fall out. I had initally started to clay but it was taking forever and couldnt get into all the nooks and crannies. The IronX removed the whole lot in 4 minutes !! :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, if you can stand the smell, the actual product is very good!

:thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Got any links to this??


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/cquartz-ironx-500ml/prod_726.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

turboyamaha said:


> Got any links to this??


http://www.aquartz.net/iron-cut.html


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cracking product, but the smell is awfull.

I spilt some on my trousers today and the drive home from Manchester was horrid.

But for getting alloys clean must the the detailing product of the year so far.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Agreed, fantastic product - as for the smell, I used to work in a chemical factory, this stuff smells like perfume compared to some of the smells I used to come across  managed to convert a few friends and clients onto this stuff too. Everyone loves it  

:wave: hope your well Steve

Rob


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

How does it compare to as fallout remover? Never used anything like them


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

I have some of the Ironcut wash from PB (been using the regular stuff for a while and love it), going to try ity out on a detail doing tomorrow, will report back with some pics


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

does it smell bad as this stuff
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280609643360&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

i use this R222(P21s) very often, great product but smell is just awful :wall:


----------



## NML (Aug 14, 2010)

can ironx be used on car bodywork as well as wheels to remove welded on brake filings?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

NML said:


> can ironx be used on car bodywork as well as wheels to remove welded on brake filings?


That is its orginal intended purpose for paintwork/ bodywork mainly I believe, using on wheels (and glass also) just happens to be a very good use for it also.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I have not used it on glass, may try it.

But on the black stuff you can't get off wheels it is amazing. Could have saved me a fortune on clay bars claying wheels.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> I have not used it on glass, may try it.
> 
> But on the black stuff you can't get off wheels it is amazing. Could have saved me a fortune on clay bars claying wheels.


Was a life safer and revelation when I found this could clean my white wheels when had the Evo, it had Carbotech XP8 pads and they would turn the wheels black just sitting there :lol:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

The new batches of iron x have a improved smell


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

How far will the 500ml go? I'm not so concerned about the wheels, but how many applications would I get for the bodywork on a small and medium car?


----------



## Crille (Nov 22, 2010)

eddiel34 said:


> How far will the 500ml go? I'm not so concerned about the wheels, but how many applications would I get for the bodywork on a small and medium car?


I belive you can do 5-6 cars with no trubble... There are Iron X Soap today that is make for bodyworks and it works great.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Can someone describe what the smell is? sweaty armits? biffa bin? dirty nappy? *****?

Going to order some now, but be nice to know


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr Singh said:


> Can someone describe what the smell is? sweaty armits? biffa bin? dirty nappy? *****?
> 
> Going to order some now, but be nice to know


*****? :lol::lol::lol:

...smells of rotten eggs'ish (to me) the new stuff isn't much better than the old stuff..stll rotten eggs smell


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

If I remember from the sample I had, its a real bad sulphur smell. Sticks in the back of your throat but like the others say, its an awesome product.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Crille said:


> I belive you can do 5-6 cars with no trubble... There are Iron X Soap today that is make for bodyworks and it works great.


Used the Soap today, was noticeable not as strong in this application method, easy to use/ apply. Will still use original spray for wheels and lower sills, rear arches, front/rear skirts etc I think.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Ben_W said:


> If I remember from the sample I had, its a real bad sulphur smell. Sticks in the back of your throat but like the others say, its an awesome product.


yep, thats thats the smell.

Used today on a detail of a Rs Forum members RS4 with some howling wheels and they came up like new.

This was one of the good ones...


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

It makes me laugh the bottle I have says Slight Odour on it.

Should read the worst smell known to man!!!!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought some IronX Soap Gel the other day along with a few other bits. I was sat there opening the box doing a quick smell test, Zaino Z16 - bubblegum, 3M Tyre Restorer - kind of PVA glue like, then I turned to the IronX opened the top and thought o yer this stuff is supposed to smell foul. 

It did :thumb: :lol:

Strong sulphur if you ask me


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

steve_70 said:


> *****? :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...smells of rotten eggs'ish (to me) the new stuff isn't much better than the old stuff..stll rotten eggs smell


Well if you dont ask you never know  :thumb:

Kool, so the neighbours will think I set of a stink bomb, wonderful! :lol:


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr Singh said:


> Well if you dont ask you never know  :thumb:
> 
> Kool, so the neighbours will think I set of a stink bomb, wonderful! :lol:


It smells, big time close up. However, I'd doubt your neighbours would be able to smell it


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes (Apr 23, 2009)

Will a 50ml sample be enough to do 4 wheels after: rinse; bilberry; rinse; tardis?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweeden said:


> Will a 50ml sample be enough to do 4 wheels after: rinse; bilberry; rinse; tardis?


Not sure, doesnt seem a lot though.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Do you have to be carefull not to get iron x on centre caps rubber window trims and plastics etc?


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Sweeden said:


> Will a 50ml sample be enough to do 4 wheels after: rinse; bilberry; rinse; tardis?


Can someone please point me in the direction of where to get a sample, I`ve searched but had no luck


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

O`Neil said:


> Can someone please point me in the direction of where to get a sample, I`ve searched but had no luck


Edit to day yes....http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sample-sizes/cquartz-ironx-50ml-sample/prod_771.html


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

There will be a new formulation of IronX Avi told me, which has a new and improved smell, no more terrible aroma. The old stuff has a blast radius similar to me after a night on the guiness and curry.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think i'm gonna have to give some of this stuff a go for them mucky alloys.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

O`Neil said:


> Can someone please point me in the direction of where to get a sample, I`ve searched but had no luck


Why do you want a sample, for what it costs just buy a full bottle, best product of the year by far. You will need a full bottle to do a car properly, I used 3/4's of a bottle on a white Merc. Its well worth it.


----------



## Crille (Nov 22, 2010)

steve_70 said:


> There are no sample available from anybody as far as I know.


You can try to pm avi on DW forum he have samples..


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

it is a great product i have to say. found iron fillings i didnt even no were there. and it cleaned parts of my alloy pretty well to.

and yes it does stink if you get it on your clothes, and whatever brush, mf, sponge you use with it just bin it afterwards.

iv used half a bottle on 1 car and 2 wheels, so it wont last long, and i was being careful with the spraying, not just blasting it everywhere.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

O`Neil said:


> Can someone please point me in the direction of where to get a sample, I`ve searched but had no luck


cleanyourcar has got just now 50ml sample bottles. check out there.



details said:


> Do you have to be carefull not to get ironx on center caps rubber window trims and plastics etc?


no, no problems with rubber or plastic.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

@ Cquartz, sent you PM, thanks.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

When will the new batch be in the shops Avi, wanting to put an order in ASAP..


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

qstix said:


> When will the new batch be in the shops Avi, wanting to put an order in ASAP..


+1

I am down to about my last inch in the bottle. Seem to go through this stuff like water on wheels and bodywork...maybe using too much in my applications of it.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Ah thanks everyone, yeah it looks like a sample wont be enough afterall, a full bottle is a must then


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

O`Neil said:


> Ah thanks everyone, yeah it looks like a sample wont be enough afterall, a full bottle is a must then


If you were closer I could have helped. I have a 500ml bottle about 75% I don't use much so could have let you loose with it.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Sweeden said:


> Will a 50ml sample be enough to do 4 wheels after: rinse; bilberry; rinse; tardis?


just on my 195 15 inch alloys


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Spoony said:


> If you were closer I could have helped. I have a 500ml bottle about 75% I don't use much so could have let you loose with it.


Thanks for the offer anyway. I`m due to make an order soon so it`s just something else on the list


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Spoony said:


> If you were closer I could have helped. I have a 500ml bottle about 75% I don't use much so could have let you loose with it.


Want to sell  ...just about of mine


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Grin, sounds like someone put a rim cleaner like Sonax into a new bottle and now uses it for body work  I'm interested, though .... is this safe? Can it just be deliberatly sprayed lazily onto the cars surface and it won't dull Chrome etc or attack rubber in some way or stick horribly to glass etc? Does it attack/corrode other metal when it vanishes partly into a cars various crevices?


----------



## mana (Jun 22, 2010)

what an awesome product but what a shame about the smell, been pushed to the back of the shelf because of the smell


----------

